# Sewed up something a bit different



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

This is for one of the younger kids at the school I work for. The PowWow is in a few weeks, and I hope to get a blue one done too. 

It was a lot of fun, and now that I've got somewhat of a pattern and method worked out, the second one should go a lot faster.

They provided the head gear, and I made something to go with it.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Wow, stunning.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

What a fun piece!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

here is the outfit being worn.

Second picture on the first row, and 8th picture on the second row.

The pictures on this page are of the kids that attend the school, if you watch the video from the Powwow - it shows a lot of other contestants too. 

http://www.stjo.org/site/News2?page=NewsArticle&id=10179


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Oh that looks like it was a lot of fun! All the kids looked amazing. 

Lots of memories


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Very cool!!!!!!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Stunning, I love it when the younger generation keeps their heritage alive.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Awsome!


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Love it! That must have been lots of fun to sew.


----------

